# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Candidiasis - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Candidiasis*

Candidiasis is een ziekte van de huid en slijmvliezen door infectie met een gist: Candida albicans. Candidiasis wordt vaak 'schimmelinfectie' genoemd, omdat het gist in de volksmond vaak schimmel wordt genoemd. 

Candida albicans komt onder normale omstandigheden ook al in het lichaam voor: op de huid en op de slijmvliezen in de mond, de darmen en de vagina. Onder normale omstandigheden veroorzaakt het organisme geen infectie, maar als bijvoorbeeld door ziekte de weerstand vermindert, kan de gist zodanig uitgroeien dat er gesproken kan worden van een infectie. 

Een veelvoorkomende vorm van candidiasis is de vaginale schimmelinfectie. 

Goedgekeurd door: B. van den Berg, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## zirus

Bij een goed dieet kan worden voorkomen worden, dat de candida schimmel uitgroeit tot candidiasis in de diverse delen van het lichaam. Vooral geraffineerd suiker en witmeel zijn debet aan de uitgroei van deze schimmel en als echt uit de hand loopt wordt het immuunsysteem aangetast en is men vatbaar voor allerlei chronische ziekten. De darmen kunnen met name worden aangetast, waardoor stoffen in het bloed terecht komen die allergie, jeuk en overgevoeligheden kunnen veroorzaken.
De beste aanpak tegen candida is melkzuurprodukten te nemen op regelmatige basis eten of drinken. Dit zijn o.a. Kefir, yoghurt, zuurkool, rauwe melk produkten en roomboter. Andere gezonde vetten tegen candida zijn kokosolie, olijfolie e.d. Van de graan produkten is desembrood het beste. Voor zoetigheid is boihoning, vijgen en dadels ideaal. Meer over het gezondheidsdieet op makersdiet.nl. Daarmee blijf je canddiasis de baas.

----------

